# Making small grow box tips



## MikeyMike (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I been planning on raising a LR.
Because this is my first time, ill be making a box just to grow one.
Any ideas on size?
Just big enough to grow one LR


opinions and tips appreciated:lama:


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 2, 2008)

You could use a  cardboard box for that! Lowriders are small plants and dont need much room. They only need a depth of soil of about 8 inches and they don't get much taller than a foot. You could surround the plant with a couple of cfls mounted on a wood block or something. So just keep your eye out for a cardboard box about 2x2x2 and that should take care of your growroom. This way you dont really have to build anything and you can feel things out, good luck!


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 2, 2008)

sounds to me like a fire hazard waiting to happen with a cardboard box JMO u could try what i am goign ot do take 2 rubbermaid tubs turn one upside down on the other and if ur doing lowriders i would think it owuld be perfect for those IMO i will be putting mine together this week just went and got my light fixtures and paint tonite so i will put up some pictures this weekend


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 2, 2008)

I was planning on making it out of wood.

I was going to get a 400w light to go in there, not a good idea?


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 2, 2008)

MikeyMike said:
			
		

> I was planning on making it out of wood.
> 
> I was going to get a 400w light to go in there, not a good idea?


 
really up to u bro as long it works and yes a 400 hps will be great


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

well if you wanted to use a 400 hps in there ,,,you are going to have 
to work out how you gonna ventalate it ,its get pretty dam hot in there ,how much room your gonna need,, at least 3ft high imo,eace:


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 2, 2008)

so what you think, 2x2x2.5.
With a 400 hps.

Or should the box be a little bigger


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 2, 2008)

MikeyMike said:
			
		

> so what you think, 2x2x2.5.
> With a 400 hps.
> 
> Or should the box be a little bigger


 
for 1 lowryder i would think thats plenty lol but like UK said u need t figure out ventilation for that 400hps sure others will be bale to help u out


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 2, 2008)

What you guys think of me getting this instead?
xxx.sunlightsheds.com/pc-planter.htm    (change xxx to www)
Just to grow one LR remember, you think that enough light?


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 2, 2008)

MikeyMike said:
			
		

> What you guys think of me getting this instead?
> xxx.sunlightsheds.com/pc-planter.htm (change xxx to www)
> Just to grow one LR remember, you think that enough light?


 
lol for 599$ i will build u one lol jk man that seems like a waste to money to me u can probly build somthing for far far less bro.But if u got the cash like that send me some my way lol


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 2, 2008)

NO obviously, I wish. I mean building something like that size

this ones a little bigger more pricey, but just to show kinda a idea what im planning on making 

store.homegrown-hydroponics.com/pcgr3plsthyg.html 

add the h t t p:// up front


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 3, 2008)

Whoa dude, I don't know if htere is any way you can get away with haveing a 400 watt HPS for such a small space. A 2.5 foot tall box will be an oven with a 400 watt HPS. 400 watts is complete overkill if you're just trying growing out with 1 lowrider. All you need is a few cheap CFLs for your grow and a rubbermade container (cardboard is a fire hazard, this is def a better idea, opps). Or you could easily get a old computer shell off of craigs list or something and use that. There are some great DIY cfl setups that would be perfect for you in the DIY sectioon of this forum.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 3, 2008)

are u ppl nuts? theres no way you can put a 400w in a rubbermaid box thats stupid that is literally a oven. in my big closet space my temps go to 95&#730; with my 400  imagine in a little box lol i personally think that if you are making ANYTHING stealth and that small to go with CFLs with a 400w you need to atleast be above your plants by atleast 12inches that right there is HALF your grow space. and with your cfls you can grow them trees to about an inch from the top with proper heat exhausting which can be done with a simple comp fan

throw a couple cfls paint the walls white and sum ventilation and THATS IT


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 3, 2008)

yeha i agree when i posted the rubbermaid idea he hadnt said anything bout the 400 yet lol cfls would be the way to go or 150 hps IMO


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 3, 2008)

whats up man....find you an old refridg. and use the freezer for the veg room and the bottom part for flower...then you can use any lite you want.  there not hard too find around and mostly peaple throw them out and are glad for you to pick them up.....just dont tell them its your new grow room  LOL   LOL.
     :48:   :hippy:


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 3, 2008)

that is a great idea im sure u can put a old broken fridge anywhere noone would expect to see or look in


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 3, 2008)

O yea MR. JDM what if my mother in law comes over, and goes to get some wine or something.
lol


----------



## MikeyMike (Dec 3, 2008)

I think ima going to start a little PC grow with some CFls and a nice lowrider


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 25, 2008)

MikeyMike said:
			
		

> O yea MR. JDM what if my mother in law comes over, and goes to get some wine or something.
> lol


 
be a better host.....lol.       those PC boxes are kool.   good luck man....peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2008)

happiehippie said:
			
		

> whats up man....find you an old refridg. and use the freezer for the veg room and the bottom part for flower...then you can use any lite you want. there not hard too find around and mostly peaple throw them out and are glad for you to pick them up.....just dont tell them its your new grow room LOL LOL.
> :48: :hippy:


 

I started out in a fridge(Link Below). Could of grown a Lowryder in it easy. And you dont need more then Floras for such a small grow. My plants are under Floras and they are bushy.


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 26, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I started out in a fridge(Link Below). Could of grown a Lowryder in it easy. And you dont need more then Floras for such a small grow. My plants are under Floras and they are bushy.


 
Slammen link man....thanks.  Thats the deal..those lowrider auto 12/12 in The fridge grow...you can get 6 with the right shelf set up.  PEACE.


----------

